# Does anyone have space on a van?



## andrewandsue (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi, we have recently bought a house in the Obidos area and have shipped the main furniture and household items via a removal company. Having now set up the house there are some additional things we need to ship. It is too costly to use the removal company again so we were wondering whether anyone is driving a van over to the area and has available space for some boxes for a fee. We are in the Chepstow/Bristol area.

Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks

Andrew and Sue


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey there Andrew and Sue

I have used Fred Morris on several occasions to bring down small loads after we did our initial move.

He will happily go to Bristol (we moved from the Swindon area) 

FM Transport
Tel: +44 (0) 1 582 499 836
Mob: +44 (0) 7 977 754 389
Web: European Transport Services
'
and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg.

another contact is Trinidade who is himself from Bombarral not far from Obidos
UK:
home 0207 - 372 7728
PT mobile	969636546
UK mobile 0777 - 061 6117
PT main	262605581


----------

